# Homemade Tools >  Induction furnace

## Itanc



----------

Andyt (Sep 17, 2019),

Jon (Sep 16, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks itanc! We've added your Induction Furnace to our Heating and Cooling category,
as well as to your builder page: itanc's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Induction Furnace
 by itanc

tags:
furnace

----------

